# FET



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Can someone shed any light on progesterone and cyclogest. Does everyone get them when they've had FET or IVF?
Thanks
Carol


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi chucky

i didn't get progesterone or cyclogest with my first ivf cycle i had pregnyl injection (same stuff i used for trigger jab) but i did get progesterone injections (gestone) the second time around 

pam xx


----------



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Pam 
I'm starting to get worried that I was not given the best chance possible, now the clinic are saying that they want to try different things now, after 6/7 yrs of tx. 

Thanks 

Carol


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwwww carol sending you huge   sometimes reading about others tx makes you wonder about your own tx but please try to remember every body is different and i'm sure your clinic gave you the best care they could, but if you really have lost faith in your clinic maybe you could discuss your fears with them or if you do not feel able to do this maybe you could try a new clinic

good luck hun, and remember try not to worry too much about what other peoples experiences are

pam xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Carol,

I have been looking at the use of progesterone after ET because I bleed during the 2ww on 3 of my 4 attempts.

On my last attempt I had Gestone injections and did not bleed although it was sadly negative.

I found a research paper that looked at the different ways of delivering progesterone to women who are having IVF. It acknowledges that some IVF protocols depleted natural progesterone and looked at studies that used different methods for delivering the progesterone needed.

The most effective method in their studies was injections, then pessaries and then oral progesterone.

I do not feel that I was given the best chance by an earlier clinic and when I asked for my progesterone levels to be tested they refused. My new clinic tested a few times and my progesterone levels had fallen dramtically since before my first IVF.

The study I looked at also discussed other hormones to help in the 2ww but only the Gestone stood out - although they would like to see more research into Estrogen support and there may be more research papers on this I have not found.

The Gestone did help me but as I said the cycle did not work anyway. I don't know if extra progesterone would have helped these earlier cycles at all. 

I guess the questions are - did you bleed in earlier 2 ww's and did you have your progesterone levels checked?

Hope that this helps.

With warmest regards,


----------

